# Hav Breeders To Meet Up With?



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Hello!

Me and my family were thinking about maybe getting a Havanese, but since a few of us have allergies, we were wondering about maybe meeting up with a breeder near us to meet the breed and see if anybody has any reactions? If the Havanese works for us, we’d probably end up going with that breeder (probably, not 100%!).

For purchasing the actually puppy, we’d be willing to go farther out, but we’d prefer if the breeder we’d be meeting wasn’t too from the DC area.

Does anybody have any recommendations?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogLover99 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Me and my family were thinking about maybe getting a Havanese, but since a few of us have allergies, we were wondering about maybe meeting up with a breeder near us to meet the breed and see if anybody has any reactions? If the Havanese works for us, we’d probably end up going with that breeder (probably, not 100%!).
> 
> ...


It probably makes sense to get in touch with the breed club in that area, and see who might be willing to have you visit. Just because they are willing to have you visit does NOT necessarily mean they will have a puppy available for you in a time frale that will work for you, but many people are willing to help people learn about the breed. For instance, ifyou were close to me (you are not) you would be welcome to come meet my dogs and see how they worked for you in terms of allergies, but I will not be planning a litter, most likely, for at least a year,


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

krandall said:


> It probably makes sense to get in touch with the breed club in that area, and see who might be willing to have you visit. Just because they are willing to have you visit does NOT necessarily mean they will have a puppy available for you in a time frale that will work for you, but many people are willing to help people learn about the breed. For instance, ifyou were close to me (you are not) you would be welcome to come meet my dogs and see how they worked for you in terms of allergies, but I will not be planning a litter, most likely, for at least a year,


Thanks for the breed club idea! I didn’t think of that  And don’t worry, I’m not expecting them to have a puppy just waiting for me! We’re happy to wait for the right breeder


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

I found two breeders in Maryland on the Havanese Club of America that I could meet up with: Litl Bratz Havanese in Baltimore and Salem Farm in Fallston. Does anybody have any experience with these two breeders? If so, are they reputable? Would they allow us to see if we have any allergic reactions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogLover99 said:


> I found two breeders in Maryland on the Havanese Club of America that I could meet up with: Litl Bratz Havanese in Baltimore and Salem Farm in Fallston. Does anybody have any experience with these two breeders? If so, are they reputable? Would they allow us to see if we have any allergic reactions?


Sorry, I don't know anything about either one. The good thing about this interaction is that it is just a meet and greet. No expectation for any sort of commitment. So it's a good opportunity for YOU to make a judgement call on what you see! Call them!


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Sorry, I don't know anything about either one. The good thing about this interaction is that it is just a meet and greet. No expectation for any sort of commitment. So it's a good opportunity for YOU to make a judgement call on what you see! Call them!


Thank you for the advice!


----------

